# mini vortex reactor



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

i have a question for those who have this reactor. Is there supposed to be a a small opening on the cylinder right where the pump goes in? Is this so co2 can be released if the cylinder gets too full? It seems as if co2 keeps escaping through this hole and i only have around 1 bubble every 3-5 seconds. I cant get the ph down to where i want it. thanks


----------

